# First ever soil test - not shabby



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

So I just got my first ever soil test back from UK and my local extension office. Nothing horribly shocking, from my rookie eye. Low P and K. Makes sense as my yard was newly sodded close to 2yrs ago. They recommended some 10-10-10 fertilizer. I read through posts here and saw some K and P specific applications. Would that be better, knowing I've applied around 1lb/1000sqft of nitrogen already this spring?

My second question is what does very low and low levels mean in relation to the amount of lbs/1000sqft needed? I see that 1-3lb recommendation, but do I lean more to 3lbs with these very low/low readings?

And finally, is it too late to get the P and K squeezed in before summer? I'm in Kentucky and heat is around corner. FYI, I do have irrigation.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

They are giving recommendations for a year. Don't do more than 1 lb/1000 sq ft of a nutrient in a monthly application. The soil remediation guidelines describes phosphorus only and potassium only products:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165

You could use them to avoid nitrogen with summer stress upon us. Or you could wait until late summer/early fall and do three monthly applications of a balanced fertilizer then. Water in granular fertilizers. You can also consider Milorganite now. It has nitrogen but is generally slow release and has a considerable amount of phosphorus. Maybe do a half application if you use it.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

@Virginiagal thanks for the additional knowledge and help!


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello all,
I recently received my soil results and have very low P and low K (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28967). I ordered some 11-52-0 MAP and 0-0-50 SOP from my local Advanced Turf Solutions to help resolve. Soil remediation guide suggests 2lb/k per month. I live in Louisville KY, and am curious on application timeline. From what I've seen browsing the foums, it looks like SOP is ok to apply now in summer, and MAP applications seems to suggest during Spring/Fall.

1) When is it ok to apply 2lbs/k for MAP? 
2) When is it ok to apply 2lbs/k for SOP?
3) If planning an overseed in the fall -- is it ok to apply MAP and SOP during that project?

Thanks!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you can maintain the lawn irrigated, then it is ok. During a drought, these are still salts and can cause stress, so wait until the weather improves or go with lower rates.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

Awesome, that makes sense. Thanks for the information g-man, appreciate it!


----------

